# Opinions on new spoiler!



## MussdogsGTO (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a 04 QSM that is spoilerless as of now. I want to put a wing on it and I really like the Sarona One Piece wing. I know this is basically a knockoff of the DMS Duckbill wing, but I know DMS hasn't made them for years. 

Anyways, if anyone could give me some input on any duckbill wings or wings along those lines, please share! 

Thanksatriot:


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

In my opinion they look best without wing. I had a sap wing on mine but removed it. I am a function over form guy so I don't like parts that have no purpose.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO they look best with a wing. Without they look more like a Honda than with one ~~~:cuss: :eek2:

I've seen a few with a ducktail and they look ok. My personal taste: I like the SAP one it somewhat resembles a '69 wing, the OEM one to me looks like a ram horn on the end or a boomerang. Everyone's taste is different, go with what you want not my or anyone else's opinion. You're the one financing it.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I vote for spoilerless. I think they look meaner in some way without them. Otherwise, lip spoilers look nice.


----------

